# Cleaning The Trunk Liner.



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I use a good stiff bristle brush and a vacuum. After that last piece of straw or whatever is out, I recommend you put in a good trunk liner. There are usually plenty for sale on the forum for a decent price. Either Weather Tech or Husky will do, but I prefer Husky.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I used a rotating brush that I use with my Hoover Vacuum and used a adapter to connect it to my shop vac and it I was able clean it. Similiar to this.

https://www.amazon.com/Cleaner-Suct...rd_wg=5t7va&psc=1&refRID=6ZJV1SV9J1EJYSJJQB2Q


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I also prefer a brush. If you're careful you can remove the trunk liner with most of the leaves and stuff still on it. Pull it out horizontally. Turn it vertical so that it's up and down, hold it with one hand, while brushing with the other. Brushes right off.. 

I agree trying to clean this trunk mat with a vacuum while it's in the car is more difficult than it should be.


----------



## bowtie-72 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks guys, looks like the secret is to use a brush to knock it loose, then suck it up. When I get some time I will try it and let you know how it works. Thanks.


----------



## bowtie-72 (Aug 21, 2015)

OK, couple of weeks ago, I took the scrubbrush that I use for the tires and went over it small section by small section then I followed up with my Shop-vac and it turned out pretty good. Thanks.


----------

